# [SOLVED] Droid X .604 Boot-loop Problem? HELP!



## kyleflockajames (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay so I am not a noob to the rooting community, but something strange has been happening. I was recently on stock .621 and wanted my wi-fi tether back for my iPad, so I did some research and did the .621/.604 Linux SBF and Root. All is good when i am on that except my 3G almost never works so I installed the "BoostedICS Beta 1" and "Gummy 1.0.1" Roms (Not at the same time). The installation went smooth for both roms and they worked awesome..., BUT when i try to reboot the phone or try to go into CWM It just freezes on the boot logo or it goes into a boot loop and the phone wont start back up, so i have to keep doing SBF. I just sbf and am in CWM and wanting to install gummy again but i want to know if their is something i can do before installing it again that will stop this problem?? Please help!?

How I am installing roms:

1. Boot into CWM
2. Wipe Data/Cache/ and Delvik
3. Install Rom
4. Install GAPPS
5. Reboot


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

What version of cwm are you using after flashing the roms?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kyleflockajames (Nov 21, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> What version of cwm are you using after flashing the roms?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'm using v2.5.0.8


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Are u trying to use d2 bootstrapper? 
You should be using the updated cwm from rom manager. Install the 2nd init recovery and u should b good. Bootstrapper will cause what u have going on and is a 2nd init rom killer. 
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kyleflockajames (Nov 21, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Are u trying to use d2 bootstrapper?
> You should be using the updated cwm from rom manager. Install the 2nd init recovery and u should b good. Bootstrapper will cause what u have going on and is a 2nd init rom killer.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes, I was using d2 bootstrapper before. I downloaded rom manager and installed v5.0.2.0 and reinstalled the gummy rom again and so far everything is going perfectly smooth with no more boot-loop. Thanks man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No prob

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

When ur feeling comfortable with the from here's some extra goodies

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23709-[MOD][DroidX]Slim-Soft-Keys/Apex-Mod
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

